# Need Advice, Hunting Island Or Edisto Beach Sp In Sc



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

We're planning some trips for 2007 and or big trip is always the week of memorial day as soon as school is out. This year we're going 4 nights at James Island county park near Charleston SC(we been there before, it's great) and we want to do 4 more nights that week at either Hunting Island OR Edisto Beach state park.

Need comments and advice from anyone that has been to either state parks. Any site recomendations would be great. Anything to do around them? We have to keep or 9 and 12 year old busy.


----------



## Forgiven_One (May 10, 2005)

Hello FraTra, I live in Beaufort just 15 minutes from Hunting Island State Park. I have never been to Edisto Beach but if your looking for some nice beaches to hang out on Hunting Island is probably not the greatest place. The beach is erroding (sp?) badly so there are many trees and stumps around. The park is pretty nice and it has a nice bike nature trail but thats about all it has going for it. Hope the info helps, if you do decide to go PM me and maybe we can meet up, we always like to meet up with fellow Outbackers.


----------



## jgheesling (Sep 28, 2004)

We were just at Hunting and they have covered all the stumps etc with sand. They have buit the beach back up. I have some pictures of the beach if you would like to see them. Just PM me and I will send. We go twice a year and love the place. Just try to get out front near the beach and not the back in the summertime. I also have pictures of Edisto if you would like but we like Hunting over Edisto.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

We spent 5 nights last Easter at Edisto Beach State park. We were in the Beach campground. With a 3 and 6 year old. A few buckets a kite and a couple of bikes kept them very happy. We really enjoyed Edisto beach. It is wonderful for shelling. We did take a day trip to Charleston which was most enjoyable too. I 'd give the whole experience a two thumbs up. If you choose Edisto get some awning deflappers before you go. We were unable to use ours very much cause the constant breeze from the ocean was so stiff!

I am sure which ever you choose you'll be happy! I 've heard great things about Huntington too!!


----------



## TheBrain (Aug 29, 2006)

Hey FraTra,

We live in Goose Creek just outside of Charleston. We are planning a trip to Edisto Beach in about two weeks or so. I have some freinds that go there often and they said that their kids love that place. they have a 9 year old and a 5 year old. They live in Tennessee so it's a big deal with the beach there. If I remember there is no sewer at either place. I will let you know when we get back how it went for us. We will probably go to Hunting Island within the month also so I'll be able to compare the two.

Brain


----------

